# new projector



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Have the projector under $3000 dollars gatten as good or better than a under $2000 lcd or plasma tv in regards to contrast and black level or with the lights on?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Contrast and black levels... yes! With lights on... I don't think so. They are better, but to me, I just don't think they are quite there.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I see so many that are cheaper than I paid for my TV when it was new, and was thinking I could of just got a projector.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you use a smaller screen... say 60-80" with some light control, I think you can then get to where you want to be.

We just installed a very inexpensive Infocus IN24 at our church building. It is amazing how bright and clear it is with the lights on... and it's about a 120" image. That is just text we are using, not movies.


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe (Jun 29, 2007)

I personally feel you get a better overal picture with PJs than either plasma or LCD at this end, even with a modest amount of ambient light. If you don't focus on blacks and look more at artifacts well setup PJ's do a better job.

Ambient light can be placed into 2 catagorys, daylight and lights on. 
In daylight, the Plasma and LCD will be better than PJ, with the LCD doing better when things get really bright, except if daylight is shinning directly on the sets then nothing is good.
Lights on, a well setup(for the conditions) PJ can be better to a point where too much and the Plasma is arguably next best.
Lights off and the PJ streaks away.


----------

